# PCD on August 6



## pj_pooh (Apr 28, 2012)

I got confirmed for my PCD on August 6, which I had requested to coordinate with moving etc. The BMW website shows my X3 is in "Finishing Touches" stage. Super excited and looking forward to August 6!!!

Anyone else taking PCD the same day?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Look forward to meeting you on August 6th!


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

pj_pooh said:


> I got confirmed for my PCD on August 6, which I had requested to coordinate with moving etc. The BMW website shows my X3 is in "Finishing Touches" stage. Super excited and looking forward to August 6!!!
> 
> Anyone else taking PCD the same day?


The 6th is a Monday, so I assume you will be arriving on Sunday to spend the night at the Marriott and have dinner. Just be aware that the Marriott is in a dry county in SC and does not serve alcohol on Sunday. You can go into Greenville for drinks and walk around. The Blue Ridge Brewing Co. is a great place to wet your whistle. It's a nice little town which is just a short distance from the hotel. One of the drivers will take you downtown and pick you up later. The hotel will let you BYOB of wine and provide corkage for you at no charge when you have dinner. They have a special BMW menu.

Enjoy your PCD. We thought it was the greatest!!!


----------



## pj_pooh (Apr 28, 2012)

Wine-O said:


> The 6th is a Monday, so I assume you will be arriving on Sunday to spend the night at the Marriott and have dinner. Just be aware that the Marriott is in a dry county in SC and does not serve alcohol on Sunday. You can go into Greenville for drinks and walk around. The Blue Ridge Brewing Co. is a great place to wet your whistle. It's a nice little town which is just a short distance from the hotel. One of the drivers will take you downtown and pick you up later. The hotel will let you BYOB of wine and provide corkage for you at no charge when you have dinner. They have a special BMW menu.
> 
> Enjoy your PCD. We thought it was the greatest!!!


Thanks for the info! I am glad you told me about the dry day ... the Blue Ridge Brewing Co. looks really good so will definitely give it a try.

Jonathan, since I am taking delivery of an X3, do I get to take part in the off-road experience as well? I would love to do that...


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

pj_pooh said:


> Jonathan, since I am taking delivery of an X3, do I get to take part in the off-road experience as well? I would love to do that...


Absolutely :thumbup: At this time, all delivery guests will have the opportunity to participate in the off-road driving course.


----------



## pj_pooh (Apr 28, 2012)

I-Won-Today said:


> Absolutely :thumbup: At this time, all delivery guests will have the opportunity to participate in the off-road driving course.


Awesome! Look forward to seeing you in a little less than 3 weeks.


----------



## brol (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm doing PCD on August 6th with my son, but it's actually a long-delayed experience since we picked up our 35is Z4 more than a year ago. We'll see you on the van over on Monday morning.


----------



## pj_pooh (Apr 28, 2012)

brol said:


> I'm doing PCD on August 6th with my son, but it's actually a long-delayed experience since we picked up our 35is Z4 more than a year ago. We'll see you on the van over on Monday morning.


Great! I am sure you'll enjoy it. Unfortunately, I had to move my PCD to Wednesday, August 8 due to some issues with my DL. Hopefully, they'll be resolved by then and I'll be able to pick my car; fingers crossed!!!


----------

